# whats the bloodline??



## deejaa1000 (Apr 16, 2009)

I just got her bout 2 months ago and i was wondering what might be her bloodline.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

no way to tell unless you can get a pedigree. the reason for that is because bloodlines will have many different colorations and traits. just love your pup and dont worry so much about the bloodline..

welcome to the fam tho. shes a cutie pie thats for sure and we hope to see yall on here more. feel free to ask any questions!


----------

